# eMTBs are a Riot!



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I recently picked up an eMTB for my wife to make it easier for us to ride together. My bike had a flat. So.......what to do? Fix the flat _OR _take the wife's new eMTB for a spin? Time is miles, so lets give the eMTB a try.

Oh my. What a riot. 

Lower end spec on the bike. It's to small for me. I think I love it.

Per the watch, I burn the same calories per hour. Same average heart rate. But, more miles, more speed. More stupid grins. 

I've been dirt biking for 20 years, and the eMTB is not a dirt bike. Way slower, much lighter, and quiet. Feels significantly closer to a mountain bike than a dirt bike. 

The 500wh battery isn't enough. I like boost.

Have fun. Enjoy the woods. Hike, horse, dirt bike, mountain bike, eMTB are all good.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

resistance is futile.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

OP, it gives new life to mountain biking without really changing it from actual mountain biking. I'm a dirt bike guy too, and I agree with you that it is not dirt motorcycling. To me, dirt motorcycling doesn't make you a better mountain biker at the level one might think. However, I believe mountain biking makes you a better dirt motor guy in a more positive way.

Compared to a decent dirt motor, mountain bikes are not as forgiving. The more competent you become on a mountain bike, I think it allows you to realize those learned skills a lot better on the dirt motor...more confidence in riding the dirt motor.

So as I said, an emtb isn't a dirt motorcycle. It does, however, raise a rider's capability because your pedal power is magnified...and I'm not just talking about climbing. Technical terrain, obstacles, and just plain cornering are achieved with more aggressive capability due to the pedal assist. This is where the fun lies in the emtb for me.

I come from mountain biking in the days of the start of some competency in the early days of full suspension...mid-90's. Believe it or not there negativity expressed by many about the move to full suspension. We see some of that now with emtb's. It's natural.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

TNC said:


> I come from mountain biking in the days of the start of some competency in the early days of full suspension...mid-90's. Believe it or not there negativity expressed by many about the move to full suspension. We see some of that now with emtb's. It's natural.


Well to be fair, mid-90s full suspension bike were pretty rubbish. But your point is valid. For me, eMTB certainly puts new life into mountains biking.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait, are you positive that it's slower and lighter than a dirt bike? That doesn't sound right.....


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Ride it where it's legal and have fun.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

pdiddy said:


> I recently picked up an eMTB for my wife to make it easier for us to ride together. My bike had a flat. So.......what to do? Fix the flat _OR _take the wife's new eMTB for a spin? Time is miles, so lets give the eMTB a try.
> 
> Oh my. What a riot.
> 
> ...


This is the way. I wish more people would just try it before automatically dismissing it, hating on it, etc.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

pdiddy said:


> I've been dirt biking for 20 years, and the eMTB is not a dirt bike. Way slower, much lighter, and quiet. *Feels significantly closer to a mountain bike than a dirt bike.*


That's because it's a "mountain bike". The motor just broadens the spectrum a bit, like suspension did when it first came around. They're both mechanical components that help you go faster. One by providing pedal assist, the other by reducing resistance to gravity.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

_CJ said:


> That's because it's a "mountain bike". The motor just broadens the spectrum a bit, like suspension did when it first came around. They're both mechanical components that help you go faster. One by providing pedal assist, the other by reducing resistance to gravity.



If you repeat it often enough it must be true.

Pro tip: Try clicking your heels together, too.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Well damn. I just had my first ride on an E (Orbea Rise) and it was pretty darn fun. It was also one of the best cardio workouts I've had on the MTB in a while. I'm not out of shape or a new rider either. Recently described as "not the fastest climber, but the hardest working I've ever seen." Anywhoo... What I noticed is that being able to add power in the tech sections let me keep pedalling and it was like I felt back in my 20s. I had power in reserve so I could just keep hammering away. My average HR was higher than on my regular ride because I basically never stopped. I can see how if you rode one exclusively you'd lose power but I can totally see having one as a training tool. I don't think it'd be a good recovery tool for me though because it didn't encourage me to stop or go easy at all.

One funny thing though - when I started the ride (and first long climb) I started with no assist and as I passed a group of riders, they all looked down at the BB area of my bike as if to accuse the bike of being why I was passing them. I could feel the weight a little but though, but it pedaled just fine.


----------

